# TV License Fine issued against person not on tenancy agreement



## pauluk2013 (9 Apr 2014)

Hello

I have a friend who today got an on the spot fine of £650 for non payment of TV Licence in her previous residence

This information is a little vague at present, but I am hoping its enough to get a feel for the options available when I speak to her in detail tomorrow

She shared a house a with others in East London and vaguely recalls opening the door to someone whilst at that address and giving her name

She paid rent but was not listed on the rental contract.  The person who was on paperwork appears to have not paid the license.  She had no idea about any of this.  

I can only assume that TV licensing tracked her down and sent the bailiffs round to her current address where she has been since last September, or perhaps someone at her old address gave them her details.

Due to the threats placed on her, she felt she had no option but to pay up on the spot which she did.  Apparently she can appeal does anyone know where exactly she would stand?  She has also mentioned that they want more money, but I am not sure how much.

If she appeals and wins I assume that she would get her money back?

Where does she start in terms of defence?  I think she has a case in that she was not the owner of the TV set and was not specifically named to her knowledge on the license

If she can obtain a copy of the rental agreement for the property which does not list her name does this help her appeal?

For it to get as serious as it has doesnt this mean that TV licensing would have sent her several warning letters?  She moved out of the property concerned in August last year, and so would not have seen any warning letters.

It seems to me as if the person who had overall responsibility for paying bills has stitched her up

Any rapid advice on this would be gratefully received.  I believe that the appeal has to be lodged quickly

Likewise, if I have missed some key information, please let me know so that I can try to get it from her.

This is a very nasty situation for her she is not from the UK, although her English is good there are areas where she is naturally unsure of, like this.

She appears to have been penalised for something that was not her responsibility to pay.  Does all of this have any impact on her credit score?  Or does that only apply if she does not cooperate with the court?  As she has already paid £650 am I right in assuming her credit file is not affected?

Paul


----------



## Time (10 Apr 2014)

This is an irish website.

You would be better off posting here or [broken link removed].


----------

